# Alpine W200, H701, LPG 26na, Diyma 2", Extremis 6.4



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Well where do i begin.......First off i'm not a professional, so i'm not going to try to act like one, but i'll try to sound like i know what i'm doing.......BTW this was my first install so things arn't exactly as i wanted them, but pretty darn close.

*Alpine W200/H701*

First off this unit is amazing, simply put.......as far as the internal processing on the W200, your fairly limited to just a treble and bass fxn, nothing really extenisve here. After running all of my cables, optical/ai-net, and bundles and bundles of speaker cables i finally got the units connected together, but i couldn't get into the h701 system because of the lack of a braking sensors and the like. I ordered an Blackbox r3 for my tC (its a video bypass setup that is on/off by a switch), installed it primarily for processor use while driving. Anyway as soon as this sensor was installed all processor fxn's were imediatly open, and OMG is all i can say........features out the ass. L and R together GEQ, PEQ, TA, and Xover fxn's, or seperate L or R for more indepth seperate channel EQ, Xover and the like.

I do have to comment that if anyone is using the W200 and H701 i suggest optical.......i'm talking a 0db noise floor, no hiss, no whines, not even the slightest noise unless its in the background of the recording. Finally a noise free setup. As far as the Ainet is concerned i havn't used it yet......lol, i forgot to plug my radio input back into the HU after i changed out my mounting brackets.

This unit is amazing.

*LPG 26na*

I'm not really sure what i want to say about this tweeter.....its really the only tweet that i hvae used in the car.......and i'm 100% happy with it.....i went so far as to liking this tweet to buy a LPG 26nafm to use in HT duty in the house......it has a very nice upper end, 10k, 12db slope works great in the pillars, off axis response is very good.


*Diyma 2" Dome*

This isint going to be too technical but as far as i can tell this is the nicest midrange i've used. First off it has an enclosed rear with an fs of 300hz. From what i can tell with limited listening 315 with a 30db slope or 360 with a 24db slope works very well for the driver at moderate volumes. Vocal range is very rich and after a little EQing around 1k-2khz not many peaks persist that i could hear. 5.6k 12-18db seemed to work pretty good to tie in the LPG 26 and the Diyma 2", but mounting needs to be more offaxis than i have them, i seem to find i hear a little bit too much reflections on some songs.....others seem a little too rich and loud with incorrect integration up top, but are perfect as they sound. As far as mounting angle i went with, it was supposed to be angled more towards the center of the car (dash/center console, but ended up more towards the area just towards my right knee and up a ft or so from there, so some beaming i beleive may be happening as well if the xover point is too high on the top end. I love these drivers.............They get loud too........almost too loud even with the gain bairly cracked. There getting 82rms @4ohms.

*Extremis 6.4*

This is probobly the best midbass driver i've messed with for its size.....if i could have fit 8's then i would have gone with RS225's or XLS8's.......but i'm very happy with my choice. Low end output is tremendous......i've never seen or heard a pair of 7" midbasses that could shake and move my mirrors like these do. On a few shulgin songs it has a low bass line with a rise and fall pretty quick, i could feel these on the back of my seat and bottom of my seat........i could feel my steering wheel vibrating.........and SQ is IMHO very nice for this midbass, and i could honestly see myself running them up to 3.5k or so if need be in a 2way with lots of midbass needs.

At first i ran them off of 82rms @4ohms, very nice output for the power.......Just today i bumped them onto the 160rms @4ohms and they are loving it........but i am a bit afraid of the gain controls......even moving the gain the slightest bit they get LOUD!!!!!!And lowww.

Hopefully i can have a bit better review soon after i get more listening time on the Diyma 2" and Extremis 6.4's, i also hope to add a DIYMA Ref 12" to the mix and see how it performs.

Hope this is enough info for a decent non educated review.



Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

You know, it is pretty darn nice to see something that is 100% favorable. I'm glad you like your gear.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice equipment... all these w200/h701 reviews are really really making me reconsider that setup. i kinda like the oldschool thing i've got going on tho


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Not exactly sure if i get what your getting at but hey with the amount of gear i've listened too this stuff comes out on top for me.......i need to listen and test more stuff though......not much to compair them too. I'm very happy right now......just wish the kicks had gone a little better.

Anyway my dad listened for awhile tonight when i was testing with some of the ECA Audionutz vocal CD's and he was quite amazed at the resolution and said if that was what i was after then i've definently done my homework and he said it sounded really good. Then again i dunno if he was just saying that because he's my father.........  

Thanks though.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good. 
Any pics of the progress?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Not exactly sure if i get what your getting at but hey with the amount of gear i've listened too this stuff comes out on top for me.......i need to listen and test more stuff though......not much to compair them too. I'm very happy right now......just wish the kicks had gone a little better.
> 
> Anyway my dad listened for awhile tonight when i was testing with some of the ECA Audionutz vocal CD's and he was quite amazed at the resolution and said if that was what i was after then i've definently done my homework and he said it sounded really good. Then again i dunno if he was just saying that because he's my father.........
> 
> Thanks though.


The only thing I was getting at was - you liked everything (and I think that is awesome!!!). I meant my comment as in "hey, that is terrific, he spent his $ and came away pleased with the products". I meant nothing more. I think it is great, and nice to read, when the comments are favorable.

Clearly - that cannot (should not) always be the case. Sometime we make purchases that aren't what we hoped for.

My point? Only that I am glad the products meet/exceed your expectations.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Ah ok, lol thanks Beau, i thought mabey you were being sarcastic or something, because all of my comments were positive. My appologies.

My Midbasses can easily go down to 40hz strongly, and with a 12db slope at 40-50hz they roll off pretty natural and the low end is still very nice, and blended....i could honeslty see myself running them like i am if i needed a subless setup, they work that well down low.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

No need to appolgize. I am glad you like your stuff.

BTW - although a very sarcastic person by nature, I try to limit sarcasm via forums, email, etc. Unless I make the comment so absurd that the reader knows that it has been made in jest, written communication is a bad forum to figure out if someone is just pulling your leg.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice review, and glad things work out. I think the W200/H701 is a really fantastic setup too. Great sound quality, and simple hookup and tuning. Now if I could only get the #%[email protected] XM Radio working properly....


----------



## erickoh (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a question, if you play mp3s does the audio go via the ainet or the optical link?
Thanks!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I'm honestly not exactly sure, but as far as i know its optical as well. The only things that go by way of ainet, are radio, and for some reason DVD audio, possibly all dvd formats. Wierd, mabey someone can elaborate some on it, or if you'd like to ask in general, more people will read there.


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

where do you have everything crossed over at?
I am trying to decide what to mate with my lpg26na for midrange.
2" dome or 4' aluminum woofer


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

As of right now i'm running

LPG 26 = 6.3k / 18db on up to 20k.
Diyma 2" = 560hz/18db-1.1k/18db
Extremis 6.4 = 90hz/18db - 220hz/24db
Diyma 12" = 20hz - 63hz/24db

PEQ is set
-1db @ 36hz @ Q of 2
-3db @ 2.2k @ Q of 1

For some reason even with the tweets off i get some rather significant cabin gain from reflections in my 2.5-5k range i'm not sure where specifically but this has proven my best result of flatness and musicallity in the upper midrange where i've battled this problem for awhile.


----------



## ahboy (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry for noob question, hi bro demon2091tb, will crossing:-

LPG 26 = *6.3k / 18db *on up to 20k
Diyma 2" = 560hz/18db-*1.1k/18db*
Extremis 6.4 = 90hz/18db - 220hz/24db
Diyma 12" = 20hz - 63hz/24db

causing missing in between frequencies?

Thanks

regards
ahboy


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

It sounds odd, and honestly really strange if i move my midrange xover point any farther up, its primarily imo due to reflections and comb filtering between 2 metal domes, both midranges and tweets. But its rather sound now after its all tamed.

I honestly wish i could find it, but Dang posted a picture of someone on this forum with the diyma midranges as well and they have somewhat of the same situation, a large midrange/tweet gap, as well as the distance associated and the fact the tweets are closer to my head.

But in reality i don't know, just sounds best this way, though there could be an infinite amount of proper right ways, this is the best i've found so far.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn, I got happy for a sec. I thought this was a for sale thread and u were sellin those diyma 2'' lol. 

I have a DLS IR3 3'' dome in kicks with the 26na right on top of it pointed in between driver's and passenger's head. With my H701, P. EQ 1.8khz-ish is cut -6db and 3.2khz cut at -3db. A lot of energy I think mainly due to reflections also. It makes vocals adn guitars sound "in your face". With this eq cut it help to bring some depth. Anyways, I want to try different xovers settings with that gap between mid and tweet. Thanks for doing your review!!
-Virath


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Vash said:


> Damn, I got happy for a sec. I thought this was a for sale thread and u were sellin those diyma 2'' lol.
> 
> I have a DLS IR3 3'' dome in kicks with the 26na right on top of it pointed in between driver's and passenger's head. With my H701, P. EQ 1.8khz-ish is cut -6db and 3.2khz cut at -3db. A lot of energy I think mainly due to reflections also. It makes vocals adn guitars sound "in your face". With this eq cut it help to bring some depth. Anyways, I want to try different xovers settings with that gap between mid and tweet. Thanks for doing your review!!
> -Virath


why don't you try moving the tweets in the kicks . it'll decrease the PLD for much better imaging and also what i gained from the moving the tweets in the kicks was a much better focus of the vocals.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> I'm honestly not exactly sure, but as far as i know its optical as well. The only things that go by way of ainet, are radio, and for some reason DVD audio, possibly all dvd formats. Wierd, mabey someone can elaborate some on it, or if you'd like to ask in general, more people will read there.


Wow... Old thread. 

Anyhoo.... The iPod signal goes down the AiNet path. As does the radio. Regular old DVD's and CD's use optical.


----------

